# Hi I am new here. Husband will be deployed to Kandahar



## Milwife (16 Sep 2006)

Hello.  

I am new to this forum and found it while looking up " Support our Troops " magnets. I am actually looking for a t-shirt. 

Anyway, my husband is being deployed to Kandahar  :'( and I am looking for a place I can vent and get some support. I am ( and as I should be ) upset, scared, sad, depressed. I have been through one deployment already but it was to Bosnia and the war was over and the Canadians were getting ready to leave for good so there was certianly not as much danger there. He is coming home today for 4 weeks from training in Europe. I am so happy and excited he will be home in a few hours. 

I did start my own blog but this seems to be a good place to read and get support on. I am actually a little surprised at how big this forum is. I belong to two dog forums and actually moderate on one and both are nowhere near as large as this is . ;D

Anyway I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2006)

Welcome Mil, and I wish you husband and his unit as safe tour.

Hang in there, my GF is sweating bricks with me over here, but she is handling it. 


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Sep 2006)

Milwife my wife shall be home sortly and I will direct her to this post and to you.

NO worries your husband is well trained and will do his job excellently like all others that are over there as we speak.


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Sep 2006)

Welcome Mil, you will find people here are very supportive and wish you and your husband all the best.  The vast amount of shared experiences, as well as the community feel of this site, can be invaluable.  Please feel free to express your opinions and ask questions, we are all willing to help in anyway possible.

I am sending you a pm.


----------



## Franko (16 Sep 2006)

Milwife,

Welcome to the site...vent away.    

To answer your question about the ribbons, try the CANEX. They should have some in stock.

Regards


----------



## karl28 (16 Sep 2006)

Milwife   Welcome to the site hope that your husband makes a safe return home


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Sep 2006)

Oh yeah, meant to add that I just received my t-shirts from the London Military Family Resource Centre.  They are red with the ribbon and support our troops on them so a perfect for wearing on red Friday's as well.  The website for contact info is http://www.mfrc-london.org/ and they were quite willing to mail them to me on the expectation that I would pay for them upon receipt.  They are $10/shirt and they didn't charge shipping or handling (which surprised me)


----------



## Milwife (16 Sep 2006)

Thanks very much for the welcome and words of encouagement. I am sure I will find this site invaluable.

As for the ribbons I do not think there is a Canex here anymore; I am in Winnipeg, actually we live outside  of Winnipeg on a hobby farm. Thanks Mac I will try to order a T-shirt from there.  

Here is a little bit about us. We live on 32 acres , we have 6 horses, 2 dogs and 6 cats.  Yes you could say we are busy. I train the horses in my spare time, we both ride. We actually have 7 horses here but one is a boarder.
Hopefully we are staying here ( he is retiring in 2 yrs maybe ). Funny enough we both sort of miss our last posting ( that is something I thought I never say!!! LOL ) and I especially miss the Hornets. I am a fighter jet buff .   We both love it here and hope one day to move north and breed horses, thats our hope.

That's us in a nutshell.


----------



## Gunner (16 Sep 2006)

Ladies, let's keep the specific deployment dates out of your postings.  No sense in helping Mr Osama or Mr Omar in what they are trying to do.  

Thanks


----------



## Klc (16 Sep 2006)

Milwife said:
			
		

> As for the ribbons I do not think there is a Canex here anymore; I am in Winnipeg, actually we live outside  of Winnipeg on a hobby farm. Thanks Mac I will try to order a T-shirt from there.



Isn't there a Canex across from the 17 Wing west entrance, near the theatre?


----------



## Milwife (16 Sep 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Isn't there a Canex across from the 17 Wing west entrance, near the theatre?



Not anymore it is gone now. 

Sorry Gunner, not thinking, guess they have puters too eh ? DUH  : Please remove references to where we live as well. Thanks... I edited what I could.


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Sep 2006)

Try this for the ribbons http://www.canex.ca/  I was not able to get on the site tonight but, then again, all the government websites don't want to load for me this evening.  I am thinking reboot. ;D


----------



## proudnurse (19 Sep 2006)

Ladies

My name is Rebecca, God bless your husbands while they are away and I will keep you and your families in my prayers. You are welcome to write me a message here anytime. I was very close to a friend of mine while he went to Iraq in '04. I have belonged to a couple support groups and still remain friends with most of the ladies. I am sure that I can try to help if needed. 

As for the sad and depressed part PLEASE remember, that when you are missing him he is missing you just as much! 

Hugs ~ Rebecca


----------



## simysmom99 (19 Sep 2006)

Welcome!  These folks are pretty good at giving advice and support.  It's nice to have a site that the majority of it's members are in the forces (correct me if I'm  wrong on that point).  You have the other side of the sites that are geared more for spouses.  
Safe travels to your dh and his unit.


----------



## proudnurse (20 Sep 2006)

It's great to have a community here, where there is not only CF members but thier spouces also. What  a great balance! 

Cheers, Rebecca


----------



## hockeygirl (20 Sep 2006)

Welcome Milwife! My dh just got back from 'ghan and I had the same feelings you had before he left. Don't worry, he will be fine, the tour will be over before you know it!


----------



## 1Good_Woman (20 Sep 2006)

Welcome Milwife! Please feel free to come visit The Military Wife support site at http://www.themilitarywife.ca we'd love to have you join us!


----------

